# Reklamationsbriefe NexNet und Talkline



## Stefan100 (1 August 2002)

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, Rechnungen der Firmen NexNet und Talkline zu reklamieren. Dazu habe ich zwei Briefe aufgesetzt und würde jetzt gerne von Euch erfahren, ob man das so schreiben kann. Was würdet Ihr anders schreiben? Bin selbst leider nicht sehr rechtskundig ...

Brief 1 an Nexnet:

Sehr gehrte Damen und Herren,

mit Schreiben vom 29.07.02 übersenden Sie mir eine 2. Mahnung über 33,97 Euro. Ich widerspreche dieser Forderung hiermit ebenso wie anderen Forderungen Ihres Unternehmens.
Bitte übersenden Sie mir einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis über die erbrachte Leistung. 
Offenbar wollen Sie die Forderung einer anderen Firma eintreiben. Bitte übersenden Sie mir eine Vollmacht, die Sie dazu berechtigt zusammen mit der Anschrift der betreffenden Firma BT Ignite GmbH & Co oHG.

Brief 2 Talkline:

Sehr gehrte Damen und Herren,

mit Schreiben vom 18.06.02 haben Sie mir eine „Letzte Mahnung“ über 42 Euro übersandt. Unter Vorbehalt habe ich Ihnen den Betrag überwiesen.
Hiermit widerspreche ich der Forderung. 
Bitte übersenden Sie mir einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis über die erbrachte Leistung, damit ich deren Rechtmäßigkeit überprüfen kann. Falls die Forderung berechtigt ist, begleiche ich Sie.
Ich hoffe auf Ihre freundliche Mithilfe binnen der nächsten 10 Tage, da ich ansonsten eine Rückbuchung veranlasse.


----------



## dialerfucker (1 August 2002)

@Stefan100;

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=182

...bitte Beitrag von "Heikomann" lesen. Der ganze Thread ist übrigens interessant.
Das Geld würde ich ohne grosse Ankündigung zurückbuchen.  8)


----------



## Heikoman (1 August 2002)

*Stefan 100 und Sein Anschreiben...*

Hallo zusammen,

Hallo Dialerfucker. Ich bin übrigens *Heikoman*. Habe mich entschlossen in diesem Forum Mitglied zu werden. Danke für die Blumen zu meinem Beitrag. Ich habe News zu meinem Fall siehe Thread:

- http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=182&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=143

Hallo Stefan100, 

ich glaube ohne Dir nahe treten zu wohlen:

1. Deinen Fall hast Du glaube ich etwas ungenau formuliert.

2. Gibt es noch andere Forderungen von Nexnet???
Zitat: "Ich widerspreche dieser Forderung hiermit ebenso *wie anderen Forderungen Ihres Unternehmens*."

3. Um speziell in Deinem Fall eine Aussage über Deine Schreiben machen zu können, musst Du uns sagen, wie diese Beträge zu Stande gekommen sind. Also durch einen Dialer usw...
Schildere uns den Vorfall, damit wir für Dich auch den passenden Text schreiben können.

4. Ich glaube, dass Du selbst überwiesene Beträge nicht bei Deiner Bank rückbuchen kannst. Du kannst nur die Beträge zurückbuchen, die durch Einzugsermächtigungen erteilt worden sind innerhalb von 6 Wochen. Also wenn ein anderer Geld von Deinem Konto abbucht. Und bei Lastschrift ist eine Rückbuchung eines Betrages auch nicht möglich.

Lieber Stefan100 überlege Dir gut was Du schreibst, denn das Inkassounternehmen Nexnet hat sicherlich eine gute Rechtsabteilung. Begründe Deine Aussagen auch mit Paragraphen, denn die Paragraphen weisen auf Gesetzestexte, an die sich jeder halten muss. JEDER!!!

Schöne Grüße und Stop den Tel.Betrügern der Heikoman


----------



## dialerfucker (2 August 2002)

Hallo Heikoman,
...beim Schnellschreiben wird schon mal aus einem man ein mann! 
Ansonsten waren die Blumen durchaus ernst gemeint!


----------



## Heikoman (2 August 2002)

*Re: Dialerfucker*

Hallo dialerfucker,

sorry, da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt.
Das war keine Kritik von *mann* und *man*.
Ich wollte lediglich den Bezug zu den Beiträgen Heikoman die ich als Gast erstellt habe, signalisieren , da ich mich ja jetzt als Mitglied angemeldet habe.


Schöne Grüße Heikoman


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2002)

mal ne ganz dumme Frage:   Schickt man solche Reklamationsbriefe unfrei?  Ich mein - bei geringeren Beträgen lohnt sich ja schon fast der Aufwand garnet, ma verliert sein Geld dann so und so (post, einschreiben, papier, tinte) - man hat dann wohl nur sein gutes Gewissen, dass die an einem nix verdient haben (wenn man überhaupt mit der Reklamation durchkommt - ich mein für irgendwelche Beträge unter z.B. 50€ es wirklich in letzter Instanz zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommen zu lassen ist ja dann doch ziemlich gewagt, oder?)


----------



## technofreak (5 August 2002)

@Gast
ich glaube nicht , daß das funktioniert. Ein Adressat ist nicht verpflichtet , unfreie Sendungen anzunehmen.
Es könnte durchaus passieren, daß Talkline die Annahme verweigert und du das Porto plus Strafporto bezahlen müßtest.


----------



## Anonymous (7 August 2002)

hmmm..... verdammt.......


----------



## floh (7 August 2002)

UnfrankierteBriefe werden evtl. selbst von der Post nicht versandt.
Warum wegen ein bisschen Papier und Tinte oder Druckertinte jammern, hier geht es ums Prinzip. Weshalb soll man für etwas bezahlen was man nicht genutzt hat oder nichts erhalten hat. Mein Geld kann ich sehr gut anders anbringen. Jeder kleine Trickbetrüger wird verurteilt und hier sehen die Dinge nicht anders aus. Ohne einen Hinweis auf eine teure Einwahl und hinterher unberechtige Forderungen stellen ist ebenso betrügerisch. Jedenfalls würde ich auch einen kleinen, unberechtigt geforderten Betrag nicht bezahlen und widersprechen. Ein Sprichwort sagt: Im kleinen fängt es an, im großen hört es auf.


----------



## Skylainer (7 August 2002)

Hallo 
Leute für alle die nicht wissen wie sie den Widerspruch Brief schreiben sollen gibt es auf der URL http://www.dialerundrecht.de/dialerhome.htm
unter *Dialer gefangen - was tun?* ein Beispielbrief als rtf Datei

mfg
Sky

Ps.: Mit dem Eigentümer der Seite hab ich Telefoniert und mal nach Talkline gefragt er war nicht sehr begeistert von dem Unternehmen und hat den Tisch vol mit den 0190 Dialer Problemen


----------



## ghostbox (7 August 2002)

*Reklamation an DTMS*

Ich habe folgenden Brief an die Firma DTMS/Nexnet verfasst und abgeschickt.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Wir konnten den Internet-Dialer auf unserem System sicherstellen.

Durch die Protokollierung der erfolgten Einwahl des Internet-Dialer und angefertigter Screenshots sind wir in der Lage, beweisen zu können dass dieser Dialer ein Fern-Installieren und Auslösen von Einwahlvorgängen durchführt.

Diese Tatsache fällt unter die Straftatbestände der Computersabotage, Daten Veränderung und Computerbetrug 
(§ 202 a, 263a, 303a, 303b StGB).

Durch Überprüfung der Datei, konnte die Firma die diesen Dialer
verbreitet und in diversen Partnerprogrammen für Homepage Betreibern als zusätzliche Einnahme Quelle anbietet, festgestellt werden.

Da es in zunehmender Maße viele Berichte in einschlägigen Zeitschriften über diese Firma gibt, müsste es im Interesse  einer Seriös arbeitenden Telefon- und Marketing Services sein, diesen Sachverhalt schnellstmöglich aufzuklären.

Auf Wunsch senden wir Ihnen eine Kopie dieser Datei (active2.exe) auch zu. 


Mit freundlichen 
-----------------------------------------------

Bis jetzt habe ich 5 wochen noch keine Rückantwort erhalten.
Wenn das natürlich nicht so bleibt erstatte ich Anzeige gegen diese Firma.
Auch wenn Sie sich nicht melden werde ich eine Anz........


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2002)

Warum den nur drohen???

Bringt die Abzocker GNADENLOS zur ANZEIGE!!!

Ich habe es auch SOFORT gemacht, OHNE WENN UND ABER.

Die Anzeige MUSS aufgenommen werden und nachgegangen werden.

NICHT von der Polizei abwimmeln lassen.


----------



## floh (30 August 2002)

In dieser ganzen Dialer-Angelegenheit wundert man sich mit der Zeit über die Einstellung der Polizei. In einigen Dienststellen werden die Anzeigen problemlos aufgenommen und untersucht, bei anderen allerdings fragt man sich als Geschädigter auf welcher Seite die Polizei steht. Eigentlich müsste man meinen die Polizei sollte sich neutral verhalten, Anzeige aufnehmen, untersuchen und an zuständige Stellen weiterleiten. Jedoch kommen einem als Normalbürger Zweifel an der Polizei als Freund und Helfer, wenn man die verschieden Berichte in den einzelnen Foren hier liest.
Auch in unserem Fall erhielten wir den Eindruck als seien wir die Schuldigen und der Eintreiber ist im Recht und unschuldig. Jedoch lassen wir die Angelegenheit nicht so stehen. Nach wie vor geht es hier um Wucher und Betrug an den Internetusern auf der einen Seite und Firmen die schnelles Geld verdienen wollen auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## floh (30 August 2002)

Auch sollten Personen die Untersuchungen des PC`s vornehmen, die von der Materie PC Kenntnisse besitzen und nicht nur so ungefähr wissen wie das Ding aussieht und vielleicht funktioniert. In unserem Fall hatten wir den Eindruck, dass PC eher mit einem roten Tuch zu vergleichen ist.


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2002)

floh schrieb:
			
		

> In dieser ganzen Dialer-Angelegenheit wundert man sich mit der Zeit über die Einstellung der Polizei. In einigen Dienststellen werden die Anzeigen problemlos aufgenommen und untersucht, bei anderen allerdings fragt man sich als Geschädigter auf welcher Seite die Polizei steht. Eigentlich müsste man meinen die Polizei sollte sich neutral verhalten, Anzeige aufnehmen, untersuchen und an zuständige Stellen weiterleiten. Jedoch kommen einem als Normalbürger Zweifel an der Polizei als Freund und Helfer, wenn man die verschieden Berichte in den einzelnen Foren hier liest.
> Auch in unserem Fall erhielten wir den Eindruck als seien wir die Schuldigen und der Eintreiber ist im Recht und unschuldig. Jedoch lassen wir die Angelegenheit nicht so stehen. Nach wie vor geht es hier um Wucher und Betrug an den Internetusern auf der einen Seite und Firmen die schnelles Geld verdienen wollen auf der anderen Seite.


Du darfst dabei nicht vergessen, dass zu einem großen Teil die Kosten aufgrund von Fehler der User verursacht werden. Das sind dann zwar zivilrechtlich anfechtbare "Verträge", aber deswegen noch lange nicht strafrechtlich relevant. Ich sehe tatsächlich bei den meisten Dialerfällen nicht zwangläufig eine strafrechtliche Relevanz. Auch ist nicht klar, ob überall polizeiliche Internetkompetenz vorhanden ist. Vielfach ist das noch Neuland.


----------



## Heiko (30 August 2002)

floh schrieb:
			
		

> Auch sollten Personen die Untersuchungen des PC`s vornehmen, die von der Materie PC Kenntnisse besitzen und nicht nur so ungefähr wissen wie das Ding aussieht und vielleicht funktioniert. In unserem Fall hatten wir den Eindruck, dass PC eher mit einem roten Tuch zu vergleichen ist.


Schildere doch mal Deinen konkreten Fall...


----------



## technofreak (30 August 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Auch ist nicht klar, ob überall polizeiliche Internetkompetenz vorhanden ist. Vielfach ist das noch Neuland.



und für den Gesetzgeber ist das nicht nur Neuland, sondern Niemandsland !


----------

